# 2nd time adoption advice needed



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,


I am hoping someone has some positive advice for us, my husband and I have had our pickle for 2 years and he is a healthy, very attached 3 year old who is desperate for a playmate. I have rung a couple of agencies today and the first one (Hampshire) said no until Pickle starts school, which is two years away. The next (Portsmouth) have said there must be a 3 year age difference between children so a years wait. Originally we wanted siblings but when it came to finding some fate intervened and we ended up with the best (singleton) boy in the world! I have rung Southampton adoption agency this evening who sounded positive but quite frankly I'm not getting my hopes up. Has anyone else had this in the East Hampshire area? Did you find an agency that would take you on?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi we adopted from Wiltshire and they had a very strict 3 year age gap too. We however ended up adopting a Little sister for our son recently who is pretty much 3 years age gap and is perfect for us. We had to wait a year to be matched after getting approved but she is perfect for us.


My son just started school so worked out well too as we get to spend a lot of time with her on her own too.


Good luck! X


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - we're not easy Hampshire but have adopted for a second time. We went back to the original VA who started assessment, gave us panel date and then realised they had made a mistake and AD was too young they wouldn't be able to place a child with us. We were determined it was the right time though so started again with an LA (5 or 6 told us she was too young before we found one willing though). Started process last DEcember when AD was 2.5years, approval June, told to expect a long wait but got a call early August about a beautiful little boy who came home with us mid August. Our daughter was then just 3 and he was nearly 9 months. Age gap is working really well for us.


Good luck but do expect to have to fight for what you want as many will think your current child is too young, personally I like the 2-3 year age gap.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We have applied for a 2nd time. When we went for a info evening we were told it was a two year gap. By the time we go to panel and a child is placed we can go for a child birth to 18 months which is what we wanted.

Keep trying we went to 3 different la before we found the right one x


----------



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I have been very firm and I won't give in without a fight, just good to know there are cases out there and we aren't chasing a lost cause. Awaiting call from 3rd agency tomorrow if not I will keep ringing until they will take us!


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

ours is a 2 year age gap too

good luck x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I've pm'd you bambinolove x


----------

